# Are your Shrimp not Breeding Anymore? A Checklist



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Great write up!


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

I vote for a sticky.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice guide!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

He is sticky worthy.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Great read!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Oopa Sticky style. 

I think this should be refined and stickied. It is worthy, as it addresses a common question in random threads. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

This is a pretty great thread. However, it should be noted that CO2 (assuming the shrimper is using CO2...I know a good amount of people don't) is extremely toxic in excess or in lack of oxygen/plant biomass. I personally inject a healthy amount of CO2 into my 20g long and watched both amanos and cherry shrimp go at it before lights out. Both were berried in the morning.  But, we all know that CO2 is one of the most deadly things we put in our tanks but plant mass and oxygen levels play a large part in how much we can safely inject (i.e. how much is being converted to O2 via photosynthesis, how much isn't being used and is just saturating the water column, how much is being offgassed, etc.). 

To the oxygen levels section, I think surface film and plant mass should also be mentioned somewhere in there. Otherwise, this is a great thread and will hopefully benefit our shrimpers and generations of shrimpers to come.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice, thank you


----------



## Hockiumguru (Sep 3, 2008)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> *Problem*: Water changes. How often are you doing them? This varies from person to person, but here is my input on the subject. DO NOT do water changes over 20%, ever. 20% per two weeks is plenty for my tanks; others do them once a week and experience breeding. *DO NOT remineralize water top offs, either,* but do remineralize water change water.


Pardon my ignorance, Why not?


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks! If anyone has any input I'll make sure to add it. Freph, I added more onto the section about oxygen content and added in a bit about co2. Thanks for your help!

P.s if this does get stickied, can I still edit it? Because I'd like to at least have 10 reasons but I'm blanking haha. Also I didn't even really get a chance to proofread much of it.

edit: Was gonna answer Hockiumguru's question, but Bluek24a4 answered it so much better than I did lol. See the post below mine.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hockiumguru said:


> Pardon my ignorance, Why not?


Minerals do not evaporate. Only the water does, so when you're adding it back with top offs you're adding even more minerals instead of keeping it at your original level.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Thanks! If anyone has any input I'll make sure to add it. Freph, I added more onto the section about oxygen content and added in a bit about co2. Thanks for your help!
> 
> P.s if this does get stickied, can I still edit it? Because I'd like to at least have 10 reasons but I'm blanking haha. Also I didn't even really get a chance to proofread much of it.


Hm, possibly parameter stability? I find that helps a good bit too. I mean, I know you have sections for the parameters themselves but if you're looking for another section then perhaps you could dedicate one to that. Just throwing out ideas at this point. :hihi:


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

Bookmark! Thank you for your time and effort. Appreciated.


----------



## PacTOK (Jul 30, 2014)

Do you know more ways (not chemistry) lowering PH?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Lot's of folks do large 50% water changes or larger with shrimps and fishes alike without issues.(Me too)
With that said,I think it is only when water changes are not regular that larger water changes affect chemistry too much,too quickly.IME
If you start a tank with 50% water changes each week,then this would be all the shrimp know. If you start with 20% water changes each week ,or each month,and then for whatever reason perform a 50% water change,then sudden change in water chemistry could very likely have negative effect due to sudden changes in their environment.(GH.pH)
I do not believe that large water changes regularly from the outset of setting up a shrimp or fish tank have any negative effect unless...you are also monkeying about with pH or buffers. IMHO


----------



## Lonestarbandit (Feb 7, 2013)

Pretty sure driftwood lowers ph but you probably already knew that ....

Sent from my VS930 4G using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

Excellent guide. Thank you. A+


----------

